

Show HN: Tetris with a twist - abright
http://www.alittlebrighter.us/games/tetris/

======
TophWells
"It's electric" is by far the best variation.

It should probably have been clearer what the different buttons at the start
do. I selected "Classic", and then spent quite a while looking for the twist.
I'd assumed you were letting me choose the graphics or something like that.

